# Vag Hyst w Cystocele repair



## cdury (Jun 30, 2011)

Tying to code a Vaginal Hysterectomy with bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy and cystocele repair. Ive looked at this so long that I have totally confused myself!!! The Vag. Hyst. w Bilat. Salp-Ooph code is pretty easy to find. I can not figure out which code to use for the Cystocele Repair. ...58263 is with repair of Enterocele NOT Cystocele.


----------



## mkmgt001 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm thinking possibly CPT 57240, but can you give more details on how the cystocele was repaired?  Was it repaired via a vaginal incision?  Was it repaired laparoscopically?  I recall struggling with this in the past too.


----------



## preserene (Jun 30, 2011)

For open vaginal procedure, you are absolutely correct-  Vaginal Hysterctomy code with 57240 if recto/enterocele not combined.


----------



## mkmgt001 (Jun 30, 2011)

In addition to CPT 57240, the other code I was looking at is CPT 57285.  If mesh was used, then CPT 57267 would be reported in addition to CPT 57240 or 57285.  These are both vaginal approach codes.


----------



## cdury (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I was thinking that 57240 was the second code I needed but I wasn't completely sure. I really appreciate the assitance!!


----------



## mkmgt001 (Jul 1, 2011)

You're welcome!!  Happy coding & Happy Friday to you!


----------

